# Musik einfügen



## Pencil (18. Mai 2002)

hy, ich wollte mal fragen wie ich musik in ne html datei einfügen kann, ohne das da diese leiste ist, wo man sieht wie lange das stück noch geht, eher das beim betreten der HP mucke kommt und dann kann man aufen knopf druekn für an/aus bzw nächstes lied

wie ungefähr hier

http://www.fragpoint.de

Hope you help


----------



## Psyclic (18. Mai 2002)

nennt sich flash 
http://www.flashkit.com 


player runterladen einbinden und feddich


----------



## Pencil (18. Mai 2002)

ich wollte das aber nicht in FLASH machen,... 

sondern in HTML... oder Javaskript oda so...

hope you help


----------



## Psyclic (18. Mai 2002)

hm dann bleibt dir nix andres übrig als ne midi datei als hg musik einzubinden was aber imho extrem nerft.

hab den befehl net im kopf schau ins selfhtml rein


----------



## t0ny (26. Mai 2002)

*also*

entweder gleich in den hintergrund mit einbinden (kommt in den head-bereich; funktioniertn NUR mit dem IE!):


```
<bgsound src="musik.mid" loop="infinite">
```

oder so


```
<embed src="musik.mid" autostart=true loop=true>
```

wenn die musik endlos wiederholt werden soll, dann loop=true

mfg
t0ny


----------

